# Routers that do torrents



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone know any affordable units that do this?


----------



## CrackerJack (Sep 16, 2009)

Any should.... just open the ports. Never had a router that didn't work with torrents


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 16, 2009)

as ina bulit in torrent thing so i can turn off my pc :|


----------



## mrhuggles (Sep 16, 2009)

alot of them can do it if you limit your connections in your client, if you want something that can be beaten and never fail you want openWRT [X-Wrt is a nice interface for it] or DD-WRT
or possibly tomato!

EDIT: oops sorry i missed that, you want openWRT for sure, its got packages for all that sorta stuff, usenet, torrents, wget, whatever you need it to do its got packages for doing it.


----------



## hat (Sep 16, 2009)

You would have to have a NAS as well. If your computer's not on, you're not gonna get to your hard drive.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 17, 2009)

hat said:


> You would have to have a NAS as well. If your computer's not on, you're not gonna get to your hard drive.



Like  a usb port ona router an use an external?


----------



## hat (Sep 17, 2009)

NAS stands for Network Attatched Storage (device) so it would have its own lan connection to the router. You can't have your computer off and still access the hard drive or anything else hooked up to it. That's why people build HTPCs (Home Theatre PC) out of small, non-obtrusive cases with a massive amount of hard drive space and low power, low heat components like low-power dual cores and midrange video cards.

If you're into this sort of thing it's best to build your computer with energy requirements and heat output in mind so you can have a cool running, energy efficient rig that can stay on 24/7. You can convert your pc into a htpc by forcing it to be quiet and energy efficient... undervolt your processor... get some quieter fans.


----------



## angelkiller (Sep 17, 2009)

Expanding on what hat said,

I've seen routers with USB ports (like the Linksys WRTSL54GS) where you could add an external hdd to. (or USB stick) If you think about it, a router with external storage is nothing more than a really low powered computer. IMO, a router with an 8-16GB USB stick is a kickass torrent setup.

Another idea for a 24/7 build is use something atom based with a 1tb hdd. If you want uber simple, just get one of the early eeePC's with the 7in screen for cheap and get a 1tb external drive for like $90. That's a cheap, low powered server that can be left on 24/7 for downloading. If you want the files on your main rig, just move the ext hdd. Another option is to get an atom barebones and add a hdd and memory.  Same result in a self contained box.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a Linksys NSLU2 equipped with custom firmware and a 60GB laptop disk that I use for downloads.  Only draws about 8 watts, and is perfectly silent.  I really couldn't ask for something better for downloading


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 17, 2009)

hat said:


> NAS stands for Network Attatched Storage (device) so it would have its own lan connection to the router. You can't have your computer off and still access the hard drive or anything else hooked up to it. That's why people build HTPCs (Home Theatre PC) out of small, non-obtrusive cases with a massive amount of hard drive space and low power, low heat components like low-power dual cores and midrange video cards.
> 
> If you're into this sort of thing it's best to build your computer with energy requirements and heat output in mind so you can have a cool running, energy efficient rig that can stay on 24/7. You can convert your pc into a htpc by forcing it to be quiet and energy efficient... undervolt your processor... get some quieter fans.




I know what a nas is but id rather use a router to do it all, and i'll soon be due for a router upgrade and if i could do that and have a torrent server on the router i'd be dead happy.


----------



## mrhuggles (Sep 17, 2009)

i don't think you really want a router to do it all considering how cheap NASs can be to put together and all the nice software, but if you're really serious about it the best thing is probably either an avila gateworks rig, or an x86 rig, personally i think the avila gateworks rigs are worth it they will cost more than a free old computer would, but they are small and don't use a lot of power

there are a couple other ways to go, but from what i hear they are too much of a pitb, like asus has a solution but it stinx software wise, avila gateworks hardware was designed to do exactly that, and the router linux distributions for x86 are really nice too


----------



## temp02 (Sep 17, 2009)

La Fonera v2.0 + USB HardDrive


----------



## Mussels (Sep 17, 2009)

most of those built in clients suck, and have nasty limitations.

no schedulers, no ability to pause downloads, some have 4GB limits due to the filesystems used..


----------



## mrhuggles (Sep 17, 2009)

openWRT can use ext3?

EDIT: FON uses openWRT don't they? man those were some good little routers back when i had one.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> most of those built in clients suck, and have nasty limitations.
> 
> no schedulers, no ability to pause downloads, some have 4GB limits due to the filesystems used..


fo rly?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 19, 2009)

any of these torrent things use a gui?


----------



## temp02 (Sep 19, 2009)

Fonera Firefox Download Manager


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 19, 2009)

I had never heard La Fonera before this.  I will look into this, cause I was looking for something that does this as well.  As such, I have a question.

Does La Fonera understand to only run these torrents when idle, so I don't have to turn the torrents on and off?  Or allow for some kind of scheduler to determine when to run torrents.


----------



## angelkiller (Sep 19, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> any of these torrent things use a gui?


I would assume they all would use a GUI of some kind. A command line torrent program wouln't be very suitable for the masses. More than likely it'll be web based.


----------



## skynetbbs (Sep 20, 2009)

it uses transmission as a client including it's webengine
but you can also use a fonera firefox plugin to add torrents from "remote"
and they are writing/improving a luci frontend as well

the source is open...you can alter/change whatever you want
most people wanted a router that can "seed"...so it seeds


----------

